# How to make the prefect latte



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Please check out the first in a series of videos to show/help/share the joy in espresso-based drinks.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

"Let's make some coffee..."


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great enthusiasm - and I know not everyone is as anal as me in making coffee but how do you know there's two ounces in that cup each time btw...?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''Its dark, its brown''


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Cringin' 'ell.


----------



## Dunx90 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great video. Think i now know what im doing wrong with my milk, will try it same as you next time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perfect is a brave statement.....I admire your confidence....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you think you've found perfection you've lost your ambition


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

oh dear&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

but epic, truly epic!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Epic for Derbyshire...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Epic for Lincolnshire...


I lived in Lincolnshire for the first 18 years of my life ...there wasn't a lot of epic anything


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I lived in Lincolnshire for the first 18 years of my life ...there wasn't a lot of epic anything


Should have spent more time in Sleaford mate. Musicians Arms was always epic.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Should have spent more time in Sleaford mate. Musicians Arms was always epic.


Better than the Indian queen in Boston ...?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Great enthusiasm - and I know not everyone is as anal as me in making coffee but how do you know there's two ounces in that cup each time btw...?


Thanks! Honestly - I don't. On a one-take video I can't be so strict, but also different aspects of accurate coffee making will allow for more videos.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> Cringin' 'ell.


Apologies! Hehe!


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Dunx90 said:


> Great video. Think i now know what im doing wrong with my milk, will try it same as you next time.


The thing with milk is you've already made the coffee, so you only get one chance!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Epic_Espresso said:


> The thing with milk is you've already made the coffee, so you only get one chance!


One chance to tip some milk into a cup? Even I can do that and that's saying something


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

good work : )


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

How to make prefect latte

No prizes for spotting the typo in thread title!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thnk it's a public school drink.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you sir, may I have another!


----------



## Elijak (Feb 17, 2015)

props for posting a video, good stuff.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Your milk frothing is better than my feeble attempts, so thanks for posting the video. Good video work as well, a lot of vids use unhelpful camera angles, or miss stuff out.

Think I have been trying to expand the milk too long, before dropping the tip lower and heating it. I tend to get large bubbles.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How do we know it is really a Latte, and not a Cappuccino masquerading?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Epic_Espresso said:


> Thanks! Honestly - I don't. On a one-take video I can't be so strict, but also different aspects of accurate coffee making will allow for more videos.


It's not a one take video? There are about 20 edit points?

A+ for effort


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

fenix said:


> Your milk frothing is better than my feeble attempts, so thanks for posting the video. Good video work as well, a lot of vids use unhelpful camera angles, or miss stuff out.
> 
> Think I have been trying to expand the milk too long, before dropping the tip lower and heating it. I tend to get large bubbles.


large bubbles happen when the wand is slightly too high, lower it a little and hold until the jug changes temperature, then sink to just below the surface


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Daren said:


> It's not a one take video? There are about 20 edit points?
> 
> A+ for effort


I edited all my stumbling vocally! The one-take is directed at the drink. Believe me, the edits are for your benefit!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll take the opportunity to say thank you* Epic_Espresso* for helping me with my milk frothing. I achieve a better result since watching your video:good:


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Very kind of you to say, Jumbo! Thank you for taking the time to do so


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Great lesson presentation!


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

That was EPIC!


----------



## deltacharlie26 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time and trouble to show us newbies your way to make an epic coffee. I think you have pitched it at the right level for me anyway and look forward to more of the same.

Not everyone needs precision in the early days which can often overemphasise the steps necessary just to get going. The polish and refinement can come later.


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Some harsh critics early on in the thread. Good video dude. I don't think the "perfect" statement was meant as such. We are coffee lovers but still human and by nature imperfect... everyone is different. One mans rubbish is another mans gold, in other words people like different things.

keep em coming thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Only just discovered this thread recently. As quite a newbie to the exact same setup as in the video it actually helped me quite a bit. I think he explains a lot which other videos tend to miss and he's pretty funny too.

@Epic_Espresso did you ever post the back flushing video you mentioned at the end of the latte video? I checked your Facebook page but couldn't find it.


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Kyle T said:


> Only just discovered this thread recently. As quite a newbie to the exact same setup as in the video it actually helped me quite a bit. I think he explains a lot which other videos tend to miss and he's pretty funny too.
> 
> @Epic_Espresso did you ever post the back flushing video you mentioned at the end of the latte video? I checked your Facebook page but couldn't find it.


Thanks for visiting! I didn't make the video yet because my computer was old and didn't like the editing software - it's in the bin now, hence the latte art shorts. Im in the market for a laptop!

If you plan on backflushing a Classic, use a rubber blocking plate and Pulycaff powder, both pretty cheap from Happydonkey.com or eBay. Put the disc in the portafilter and a teaspoon of powder on top, run the machine until it goes quiet, then stop it, the powder will get sucked back and into the drip tray. Repeat this 5-6 times then rinse the rubber disc and do the same without the powder to clear the powder until the water going into the drip tray is clear.


----------

